# English speaking Obstetricion in Merida



## worldnomad (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi, doe's anyone one know an English speaking Obstetrician in Merida, Mexico,
Cheers


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, I don‘t know one. Are you worried that your child might end up speaking Spanish?  I am sure there are several qualified, who may or may not speak English. If English is crucial, call a few offices and ask. Many do, but many of their patients may not be aware of that fact. I have found that many Mexicans will continue to converse with me in SPanish, out of politeness, even though they may speak English very well; a fact I may discover months or years later. Oh well; it did give me needed practice.


----------



## worldnomad (Aug 27, 2015)

Lol. I do need to work on my spanglish a bit more. I've being seeing a doctor/ obstetrician at Star Medica she's really but there's is a slight language barrier which is awkward.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your MD probably does speak fairly good English, as Mexican medical schools are bilingual and most of the young MDs do internships and residencies in the US, Europe, etc. The other fact is that, as an Aussie, you probably believe that you speak English too. I understand your plight, and that of the MD. Relax and it will all work out......eventually.
PS: Spanish does not work with much of an accent of any kind. It is sensitive to correct pronunciation for the region where you now live. I suggest duolingo.com for online interactive practice, followed by practice on the street.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Your MD probably does speak fairly good English, as Mexican medical schools are bilingual and most of the young MDs do internships and residencies in the US, Europe, etc.


I haven't run into many doctors in Mexico City who speak well English well enough to carry on a conversation, though they may know medical vocabulary in English. I've never heard that Mexican medical schools are bilingual, which would mean that some classes are conducted in English, though no doubt many of their textbooks are written in English. Are you certain that most young Mexican doctors do internships and residencies abroad? If they do them in Europe, they won't necessarily be conducted in English, will they?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I haven't run into many doctors in Mexico City who speak well English well enough to carry on a conversation, though they may know medical vocabulary in English. I've never heard that Mexican medical schools are bilingual, which would mean that some classes are conducted in English, though no doubt many of their textbooks are written in English. Are you certain that most young Mexican doctors do internships and residencies abroad? If they do them in Europe, they won't necessarily be conducted in English, will they?


Apparently, during the first two years of medical school at the Universidad Autonoma de Guadalajara (UAG), most classes are in English. The last two years the classes are in Spanish. It is one of a number of schools that are popular with aspiring US and Canadian doctors.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Apparently, during the first two years of medical school at the Universidad Autonoma de Guadalajara (UAG), most classes are in English. The last two years the classes are in Spanish. It is one of a number of schools that are popular with aspiring US and Canadian doctors.


I know that the UAG medical school has quite a few students from the US, didn't know about Canada, so it would have to be bilingual to attract this kind of foreign student. Do you know what other Mexican medical schools offer a similar program? What about the UNAM?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I know that the UAG medical school has quite a few students from the US, didn't know about Canada, so it would have to be bilingual to attract this kind of foreign student. Do you know what other Mexican medical schools offer a similar program? What about the UNAM?


There are a lot in the Caribbean, I don't know about others in Mexico. I used to have a girl friend whose son got an MD from St Georges in Grenada. In response to this thread I was reading about offshore medical schools today and apparently it is very hard to get a US/Canadian residency for offshore graduates. Without a residency program, it is hard to practice medicine (or pay off the debt). My daughter-in-law just graduated from med school and is in her first year of intern/residency so the whole topic was interesting to me. She got her MD at the University of Colorado.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Our neurosurgeon studied in India, the urologist in Germany, the lung specialist in the US. the cardiologist in Spain so they do not all speak English. Some understand English but do not speak it some speak French and so on.. English is not universlly spoken by doctors even if they studied it at one time or another and it is a good idea to find someone yo can communicate with when going to a doctor.
I did not speak Spanish when I first had a procedure done down here and when the doctor told me to open the mouth I had no idea what he was saying but I could tell it was an emergency..always better to be able to communicate it takes out some stress.

Did you try the consulate? They may have a list of doctors who speak English.


----------

